# Fur Buyers



## outdoorslife (Oct 2, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew any fur buyers in the Grand Forks area? Trap all species and am lookin for a buyer


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dustys Fur Shed in Downer Mn. bout an hour n 1/2 south of you.

Sunrud fur in Fosston Mn. bout an hour east of you.


----------



## outdoorslife (Oct 2, 2013)

bearhunter said:


> Dustys Fur Shed in Downer Mn. bout an hour n 1/2 south of you.
> 
> Sunrud fur in Fosston Mn. bout an hour east of you.


Thanks for the information!


----------

